# How old are most pigeon fanciers?



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

I am 37, and adore watching the feral pigeons here in Boston. I have been studying readily recognizable individuals for months, and delight in feeding them on my way to work- Friends and coworkers don't understand my love for pigeons-and insist only 'elderly' people like pigeons.(Hence the sterotype of the old man with his pigeon coop on the roof).
I think its the opposite- I have seen teenagers on this site with a love for pigeons. Does the age range for people who love pigeons tend to be above 50? Under 30? Being a person who likes pigeons doesn't make me 'old', does it?


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

I too love pigeons - I am 40 but have always liked them.

Off to work ( a place I only work once a fortnight - don't worry I do have a 9-5 job too) and I feed the ferals near there - and I love it, the gentle breeze of the wings as they eagerly land to eat the treats I have brought them. Dear little things.

Plus there are squirrels which I take nuts for.

I think pigeon people are all ages and that is a great thing! 

Tania


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

I don't think there is a age group to speak of, I think that it is a mind set more then anything else, my kids, and now my grand kids notice every pigeon, they will feed any bird that is willing to eat and they started this at walking age, the only for sure thing I can tell you is that when the teenagers found girlfriends it slowed them down with the pigeons, now they have kids and they notice them again, also I think that my kids didn't mention to much about the pigeons to other kids due to peer pressure although when their friends came over they always got a tour of the lofts, my youngest which is now 17 he doesn't care who knows about my pigeons, he is just a proud teenager and very sure of himself and will talk and say what ever he wants about them and he would get upset if anyone said anything against them, like I said I think it is a individual thing.

Ellen


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

Well im 15 right now.I have been raising pigeons since I was either 12 or 13?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

> TitanicWreck: Being a person who likes pigeons doesn't make me 'old', does it?


No, not at all  . A lot of elder fanciers have had the pigeon interest since they were younger fanciers, and retained it. Same with people who just like 'em.

In my case, I didn't really 'discover' pigeons until I was 50. They were always there to be seen and appreciated, but up until then I was not 'pigeon aware' until my first close encounter of the pigeon kind with an exhausted homer.

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I had racing pigeons when I was 10 years old, thanks to my dad, and I now have owned pigeons for 5 years with my family. 

The racing club president in our neighborhood is in his 70's....so I would say fanciers can be any age from young to old.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ALL AGES...

What the heck is "old?" Does not compute - at least for me. Purely a "state of mind."

I've met people who were years my junior chronologically, who seemed to fit the so-called "old" definition!

Pigeon people are EVERYWHERE! And happily, more joining the ranks every day!


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

*me too*

hey I am not a teenager but I love pigeons and animals too.


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

pigeon fanciers in pigeon clubs tend to be older... around their 50's now. (in usa) unfortunately as they get older they can no longer keep up with the effort and time needed to race pigeons. younger people TEND to want fast results. they TEND not to want to spend the time nessesary and wait years for results. personally i am 26 and was raised around pigeons all my life and am well aware of the time and effort and rewards!


----------



## Chocolateedd (Mar 27, 2006)

*age*

Im a pigeon lover and im 17


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

I've loved pigeons since I was a little girl, I'd say since I was 5 years old, and never stopped loving them. I knew pigeon fanciers that were only in their thirties. There isn't an age group.
Mary Ann


----------

